# Keaton Beach, Florida



## DonnaG (Mar 3, 2009)

Who likes to fish Keaton, and what do you fish for?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 3, 2009)

I fish near by in Steinhatchee,
I go offshore for Grouper.

You fish Keaton Beach?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been fishing the Keaton Beach area for 29 yrs.  We fish for speckled trou, and redfish.  Got a trip planned for April and May so far.  If you're in need of a guide let me know, I am pretty sure I've got the best guide in the Big Bend area.  We are consistently catching trout in the 4-7 lb range.


----------



## ddb (Mar 4, 2009)

The trout fishing out of Keaton is very good, and the red population appears to be picking up.  It's a pretty easy area to fish, relatively few oyster bars and rocks to watch out for and the channel is usually passable except some of the extreme lows in the winter.  Great group of people in that area and a nice bunch at the Marina.  Scalloping during good years can be very good as well.


----------



## TJBassin (Mar 4, 2009)

The only place we go on the Gulf. Trout and Red fishing is the way to go. Take plenty of Gulp Shrimp in the New Penny color. Also catch an ocassional Cobia on the buoys. Nice place to stay at the marina. In my views cant go wrong.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 5, 2009)

I fish there. Trout, reds, cobia, sheephead inshore and grouper, snapper, kings offshore. I love Keaton Beach and Steinhatchee, best grass flats in the world in my opinion. Oh yeah don't forget the scallops!


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Mar 5, 2009)

We focus primarily on Steinhatchee, but are at Keaton pretty often. Leavin Sunday as a matter of fact. On the flats, Trout, reds, blues, spanish, cobia are what we generally are involved with. That area is great, from Keaton all the way to Horshoe.


----------



## Georgiagator (Mar 12, 2009)

go just about every chance I get  right now there is no trout they are still in the rivers shinners are about in two foot of water, maybe this hot spell will bring them out and maybe the trout will follow. grouper season is still closed until April !!!!!!! Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas


----------



## DiscoDuck (Mar 12, 2009)

I liked Appalachicola the 2 times I went down there. I fish offshore, and enjoyed fishing the airforce towers . Been to Steinhatchee and wont ever go back. That place used to be a secret. Now it is so overrun with fishermen, you can't hardly breathe. we did catch a mess of fish out of there, just over crowded.


----------

